# Rugby - No 6 Flanker - Best 3 day split?



## SA12

I was wondering if any of you knowledgeable people would be able to help me put togeather a 3 day split to make the most of my time in the gym, Monday, Wednesday and Friday and target it towards my position in Rugby, Blindside Flanker No 6 

I rugby train on a Tuesday and Thursday and play on a Saturday so a 3 day split is the only option I have available really.

Thanks!


----------



## offo

what if u did only two days ....upper body one day lower body another>S


----------



## chrisj22

I'd go for something along these lines;

Day 1

Barbell deadlifts 3 x 8

Weighted chins 3 x 8

Bent over barbell row or 3 x 8

Barbell/EZ bar bicep curl 3 x 8

Day 2

Incline barbell bench press 3 x 8

Flat dumbbell bench press 3 x 8

Standing military barbell shoulder press 3 x 8

Weighted dips 3 x 8

Day 3

Barbell squat 3 x 8

45 degree leg press 3 x 8

Stiff-legged deadlift 3 x 8

Seated or standing calf raises 3 x 15


----------



## Cookie

SA12 said:


> I was wondering if any of you knowledgeable people would be able to help me put togeather a 3 day split to make the most of my time in the gym, Monday, Wednesday and Friday and target it towards my position in Rugby, Blindside Flanker No 6
> 
> I rugby train on a Tuesday and Thursday and play on a Saturday so a 3 day split is the only option I have available really.
> 
> Thanks!


Rugby is a physical game (which you`ll already know) that involves the whole body so train the body as a whole, artsy fartsy split routines are no good for rugby...

Train 2 days a week doing an abreviated routine full of heavy basics.


----------



## Jock

Agree with OSC, two sessions is more than enough especially in season.

No use training bodyparts use multi-jointed excercises (ie if you are a lineout lifter push presses done explosively are more functionally-related to rugby than tricep extensions)

Cleans, High pulls etc are good for power.


----------



## Bulldozer

Jock said:


> Cleans, High pulls etc are good for power.


Yep yep, Bill Starr's 5x5 routine was aimed at American football players, tried and proven routine. You may wanna check it out.

Its basically squats, bench, high pulls, power cleans.

Just google it, easy to find!


----------



## samurai691436114498

I agree with cookie and concentrate on the power moves

like buldozer says " Its basically squats, bench, high pulls, power cleans"


----------



## SA12

Thanks for the tips guys. I will have a look for the 5 x 5 routine and drop a day out of my weight schedule and maybe do some core work and cardio instead.


----------



## Jock

Core is ok mate but no real need to overdo it, at this time of year you want to be concentrating on power/Plyometrics and agility before you really get into the monotony of the season.

I am by no means an expert but this is what I do atm:

Monday:

High Pulls 5x3

Jump Squats 5x3

Push Press 5x3

Explosive Push ups 5x3

One Arm Power Jam 5x3

Wednesday

Power Cleans 5x3

Jump Squats 5x3

Explosive Bench Press 5x3

DB Snatch 5x3

Plyometrics/Agility Drills/Resistance Running Tuesday/Thursday before training.

Cardio 2x a week Monday/Thursday AM mix between intervals and steady state at 160BPM

Core after that:

Zercher Squat

Turkish Get Ups

Swiss Ball Squats

Russian Twists

Feel free to critique but this is what I do after a lot of research.

Cheers.


----------



## Cookie

/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\ Looks good to me.......


----------



## samurai691436114498

good solid workout jock...........definately looks good


----------



## donggle

I used to play at blindside, there are alot of explosive movements needed especially during a scrum. As a flanker, your also expected to be one of the top tacklers on the team and be at most of the rucks/mauls. You need to be fast enough to follow the backs and powerful enough to win the forward moves and bring the big opposition props and second rows down.

I was coached by Mike Slemen in school (England/British Lions winger), he advised us to lift medium-heavy on freeweights but heavy on machines. His reasoning was that we needed to condition our muscles, especially legs, to be able to remove lactic acid quickly.

Do a full body workout on machines Tuesday to give you time to recover for games, then the freeweight workout on Thursday. That's how we used to train.

This is how I trained and it worked well for me, its just my interpretation and advice.


----------



## TomKend

Hey guys...

Info looks great so far.

I'm just in the process of changing my routine, and going back to playing Rugby after the summer. I too play Flanker (Usually open side). So will be looking at doing some cardio interval training in the gym. as well as the larger compund movments named above.

I did too much last season. I was training 4-5x a week in the gym, as well as Rugby training 1-2x week with the game on Sat!!!.

It would be good if there was a thread for some of us to discus our training based on our sport.

Keep us posted

Tommy K

All done bye bye


----------



## Jock

I've only really adapted my training for rugby in the last few years, when work meant I could only do weights twice a week I gave up training bodyparts and concentrated on 3-4 compound lifts I found myself getting stronger. I can't remember the last time I did a set of curls or any isolation work for that matter, I find it boring....

We have a new fitness coach at my club who really knows his stuff and he has helped my with my conditioning and speed/agility work.

During the season I cycle strength and power workouts every 6 weeks.


----------



## stocky24

just wondering what standard you guys play at not that it matters i play at london &south 3 just been relgated from london &south 2


----------



## SA12

WRU National Leagues Division 2 West. We finished 4th in the league last year so hoping to improve on that this year and possibly go up.


----------



## TomKend

Currently playing for my local side. 1st & 2nd team (regular in 2nds, but wanna make that push for a regualr 1st Xv spot).

We're playing in Midlands 3 East (South), based around Northamptonshire.

After a reading a few posts have gone for a 3-day split consisting of:

Day 1

Flat Bench Press 3 x 8-10 Reps

Barbell Rows 3 x 8-10 Reps

Back Squats 3 x 8-10 Reps

Clean & Press 3 x 8-10 Reps

Day 2

Barbell Deadlifts 3 x 8-10 Reps

Narrow Grip Bench Press 3 x 8-10 Reps

Weighted Chins 2 x 8-10 Reps

Walking Lunge 3 x 8-10 Reps

Day 3

Front Squats 3 x 8-10 Reps

Lateral Raise 3 x 8-10 Reps

Stiff-Legged Deadlifts 3 x 8-10 Reps

Incline DB Press 3 x 8-10 Reps

Rugby Sessions are Tuesday & Thursday. Thinking of making a 30min session before with some of the guys working on SAQ, Agility Circuits, Sprints Etc. This is a real interest of mine, and an ideal career. We have to start somewhere.

Would be insterested what some of you guys higher up in the ranks do in a session.

Tommy K

All done bye bye


----------



## Jock

Midlands 1 in England played Division 2 East when I was playing in Wales....


----------



## Jock

TomKend said:


> Currently playing for my local side. 1st & 2nd team (regular in 2nds, but wanna make that push for a regualr 1st Xv spot).
> 
> We're playing in Midlands 3 East (South), based around Northamptonshire.
> 
> After a reading a few posts have gone for a 3-day split consisting of:
> 
> Day 1
> 
> Flat Bench Press 3 x 8-10 Reps
> 
> Barbell Rows 3 x 8-10 Reps
> 
> Back Squats 3 x 8-10 Reps
> 
> Clean & Press 3 x 8-10 Reps
> 
> Day 2
> 
> Barbell Deadlifts 3 x 8-10 Reps
> 
> Narrow Grip Bench Press 3 x 8-10 Reps
> 
> Weighted Chins 2 x 8-10 Reps
> 
> Walking Lunge 3 x 8-10 Reps
> 
> Day 3
> 
> Front Squats 3 x 8-10 Reps
> 
> Lateral Raise 3 x 8-10 Reps
> 
> Stiff-Legged Deadlifts 3 x 8-10 Reps
> 
> Incline DB Press 3 x 8-10 Reps
> 
> Rugby Sessions are Tuesday & Thursday. Thinking of making a 30min session before with some of the guys working on SAQ, Agility Circuits, Sprints Etc. This is a real interest of mine, and an ideal career. We have to start somewhere.
> 
> Would be insterested what some of you guys higher up in the ranks do in a session.
> 
> Tommy K
> 
> All done bye bye


3 sessions a week is a lot mate especially with 2 training sessions plus SAQ/plyometrics etc.

I would try 2 days a week push/pull split and see how you go.

I've recently changed up my power routine to focus on strength, I will do this for the next 6 weeks and then move back to a speed power/routine.

This is what I do:

Monday (push):

Squat 5x5

Lunge 5x5

Bench Press 5x5

Military Press 5x5

Wednesday (pull)

Deadlift 5x5

Weighted Chins 5x5

SLDL 5x5

DB Rows 5x5

I may throw in 1 oly lift done at speed (eg high pulls on pull day/ push press on push day funnily enough!) depending on how it goes.

I'll keep this up for 3 weeks or so then change up again (most likely 6x4) for another 6 weeks before I go for power.

What you've posted isn't bad mate but is a lot on top of 2 training sessions, 1 game plus any cardio/SAQ/agility stuff you may do - more isn't always better and recovery is vital because it is such a physically demanding game.

There is some excellent info from Ashley Jones on this site www.getstrength.com he is the current strength coach for the Crusaders in the Super 14 and has worked with some of the top RL sides in Australia.

Look at the strength articles relating to rugby and will give you a great insight, I have found it very useful.

Cheers,

Jock


----------



## donggle

After leaving school I played locally in the 2nd team. 1st's where in National League Division 2 (Union). Waterloo RUFC. Stopped playing at the moment. May go back into it next year if I get the time.


----------



## TomKend

Jock said:


> 3 sessions a week is a lot mate especially with 2 training sessions plus SAQ/plyometrics etc.
> 
> I would try 2 days a week push/pull split and see how you go.
> 
> Jock


Just a bit of an update...

Made that placement to 1st Xv. Been benching the last few weeks, but last 2 games I've started, and played the full game.

Last sat I was Hooking, and made man of the match!

This week, I played 7 outside flanker! Really enjoy both positions. Flanking is great. Contact and tackles made to disrupt thier breaking No 8! and trying to nail and put pressure on their no 10 Great.

Only training in the gym now twice a week. Still looking to add in some SAQ & Plyometrics! but hey ho... Work has been harsh to me.

Best to all

Tommy K

All done bye bye


----------



## Jock

Nice work Tom, great to see your hard work has paid off.

I've changed up my routine lately:

Monday:

Power Clean 5x3

Weighted Chins 4x4

Deadlift 6x4

50 core reps

Wednesday:

Push Press 5x3

Squat 6x4

Bench Press 6x4

50 core reps

The slog of the season has descended and I only manage speed/agaility/SAQ about once a fortnight but things are going ok.


----------

